# Act of War



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Now before I sound half cocked it is possible (though unlikely) the North Koreans removed an 85 year old American, a war vet of the Korean War off an airplane because he needed help, but I doubt it. 

In case you have not heard an 85 year old Retired US serviceman went to Korea to see where he fought and lost friend and pay respects. He was granted a North Korean tourist visa and was there 10 days. As he was set to leave, it's reported the N K government officials halted the plane and removed him. It's been 16-17 days now since any word of his existence has been stated. I find this damned aggression towards a US Citizen, and our govt should take any and all necessary steps to insure his safety and punish those responsible.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

FYI a link
North Korea is holding American; family fears for California man, 85 - latimes.com


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm speechless


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I just heard about it yesterday. N. Korean is out of control, being ruled by a spoiled child. I am afraid many a lives will be lost over this guy, theirs and others.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I feel terrible for this man, but it is my belief that when you leave this country, you leave the protections of the United States. This is not an act of war. This is an act of a horribly corrupt foreign government against a person who chose to be in their land.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

North Korea has no respect for the United States and perhaps more significantly, no fear of reprisal by the United States. 

What if the Veterans of Foreign Wars rounded up 85 North Korean citizens and held them. Perhaps a trade could then be worked out between the VFW and the counterpart North Korean veteran's organization.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just watched the story on Fox News. This is unbelievable and of course, not a word from our African Warlord Obama.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As noted the little twerp in charge over there does not fear us. I don't believe properly leaving our borders with documents and following the rules of other nations means our country won't protect you (I mean unless your an ambassador in Libya of course ). A measured military response to their defiance is in order. A cruise missile a day until he is returned works for me. If he dies the last one is going to leave a mark!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

He risked going there... he put himself in that situation..tho it is wrong he made the decision to go there knowing their history and after fighting against them... tho it is our governments job to find a way to bring him home safely, the gentleman did start this crisis at his own free will and being well educated of these tyrants...I mean I spent 2 years there working in the Panmunjom area and have NO curiosity what the North is like now... let alone when Im in my 80s..Was a bad call made by a person now we have to clean up the mess..


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> He risked going there... he put himself in that situation..tho it is wrong he made the decision to go there knowing their history and after fighting against them tho it is our governments job to find a way to bring him home safely, the gentleman did start this crisis at his own free will and being well educated of these tyrants...


He is an 85 year old vet that wanted to make peace in the places he lost friends and left a piece of himself. The fact that the NK government would do this to him is a despicable.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That is why we have govt, to clean up the mess. It's not like he is the only one to ever go there. Lots have.



Titan6 said:


> He risked going there... he put himself in that situation..tho it is wrong he made the decision to go there knowing their history and after fighting against them... tho it is our governments job to find a way to bring him home safely, the gentleman did start this crisis at his own free will and being well educated of these tyrants...I mean I spent 2 years there working in the Panmunjom area and have NO curiosity what the North is like now... let alone when Im in my 80s..Was a bad call made by a person now we have to clean up the mess..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Just watched the story on Fox News. This is unbelievable and of course, not a word from our African Warlord Obama.


Never will be since he couldn't be his son.

I respect the soldier, but knowing that we are technically still at war with NK why would he go to an enemy state? I greatly appreciate what he wanted to do and his sacrifice but he shouldn't have gone to NK.

Now with that said, the state department and the media should have a full court press to get him back... But of course, with this admin and media it won't happen.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Now before I sound half cocked it is possible (though unlikely) the North Koreans removed an 85 year old American, a war vet of the Korean War off an airplane because he needed help, but I doubt it.
> 
> In case you have not heard an 85 year old Retired US serviceman went to Korea to see where he fought and lost friend and pay respects. He was granted a North Korean tourist visa and was there 10 days. As he was set to leave, it's reported the N K government officials halted the plane and removed him. It's been 16-17 days now since any word of his existence has been stated. I find this damned aggression towards a US Citizen, and our govt should take any and all necessary steps to insure his safety and punish those responsible.


I Respect this man for serving our country and wanting to pay his respects. I do not condone what North Korea has done.

That being said, I don't strole around Harlem as a young white male expecting not to get jumped.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Understand that, but I believe many veterans have made this trek. It's fairly common and previously with out incident. Also if the good people of Harlem did you any harm I suspect NYPD would bust down their doors to get you back. I would expect discourse from some people in Harlem (and elsewhere) but this isn't by some people but a Government that needs a real b.slapping!



KillSwitch said:


> I Respect this man for serving our country and wanting to pay his respects. I do not condone what North Korea has done.
> 
> That being said, I don't stole around Harlem as a young white male expecting not to get jumped.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe at 85, he died of old age, and they're scared of being blamed for his death?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Understand that, but I believe many veterans have made this trek. It's fairly common and previously with out incident. Also if the good people of Harlem did you any harm I suspect NYPD would bust down their doors to get you back. I would expect discourse from some people in Harlem (and elsewhere) but this isn't by some people but a Government that needs a real b.slapping!


I do agree something should be done, and I assure you a "WTF Mate" or Inquiry about this detention has been exchanged to North Korea since this incident from the U.S. even if it is a behind closed doors kind of thing.

As for "Act of War" "Government that needs a real b.slapping" Do you propose we go to war with them over this? I honestly do not oppose Aggressive action against them, but just remember every action has an equal and opposite reaction. If people wouldn't do things like hiking in the mountains of Iraqi - Iran, chill in NK, cruise off the Coast of Somali, we wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds to me like the old gentleman is getting senile and someone should have told him it wasn't a smart thing to do. But we don't yet know everything that happened either. Sounds like he isn't any smarter than those American kids going on vacation in Iraq and "getting lost " and wandering into Iran. Stupid is as stupid does. As far as I'm concerned they should still be there locked up, dumb asses!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Kim Jong probably just wants a visit from his basket ball friend. 
If you have watched the news you wound have to be one dumb person to go over there. Kim in pulling people from his own villages over made up reasons and forcing the community to watch there executions even taking children out of school to watch. He recently executed his ex girl friend who was a well know opera singer over there along with 19 other musicians. There have been many reasons in the past for us to resume military action against North Korea ( we are technically still at war with them). This is minor compared to most. Like when there soldiers murdered our soldiers who were sent out to cut down a tree in the DMZ, North Korea blowing up flight 858 , hell they just got away with sinking a South Korean War ship. They even admitted that they kidnapped Japanage tourist and forced them to help out there spy operations. I could go on an on but I am typing on an I-phone which is a bitch.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Why would anyone go to North Korea? You pays your money and takes your chances.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Mic said:


> I feel terrible for this man, but it is my belief that when you leave this country, you leave the protections of the United States. This is not an act of war. This is an act of a horribly corrupt foreign government against a person who chose to be in their land.


That statement makes me sick if you are specifically attacked because of what you did for the people of the United States then you deserve the protection of the United States because it wouldnt be here unless men like him do what they did. Why should I stand up for you when you wouldnt stand up for me. Ow and just fyi the military was formed to protect AMERICAN interests abroad because it aint needed at home is it. I hope your statement just wasnt thought out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I'm speechless


 I am not. Obama is being himself .
He should drop a dime to NK . Here is the deal if that man is not on the next flight home hold your ears duck and cover.
And let the Cruise missiles fly.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> That statement makes me sick if you are specifically attacked because of what you did for the people of the United States then you deserve the protection of the United States because it wouldnt be here unless men like him do what they did. Why should I stand up for you when you wouldnt stand up for me. Ow and just fyi the military was formed to protect AMERICAN interests abroad because it aint needed at home is it. I hope your statement just wasnt thought out.


Are you clairvoiant? So far, I have not seen the reason for his detention published.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sick....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

roy said:


> Are you clairvoiant? So far, I have not seen the reason for his detention published.


Shouldn't matter,at 85 I doubt if he could cause them much trouble. Unless you do something like murder or starting an insurrection, you normally just get booted out of the country. That is unless you do it in the US, then you go on the talk show circuit.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I bet he was a real badass and put a bunch of their monkeys in the ground. Some momma son recognized him and said, "That is the man that killed all the men in the village!" I hope he spits in their face and says, "Remember the last time?"


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> That statement makes me sick if you are specifically attacked because of what you did for the people of the United States then you deserve the protection of the United States because it wouldnt be here unless men like him do what they did. Why should I stand up for you when you wouldnt stand up for me. Ow and just fyi the military was formed to protect AMERICAN interests abroad because it aint needed at home is it. I hope your statement just wasnt thought out.


Sorry this makes you sick, but it isn't our government's job to go bailing out every dumbass who decides to leave this country and go to shithole places when it's stupid. 
Do I feel bad that this happened to somebody who is probably a very good man? Yes.
Should you be free to leave this country and travel to these dangerous places? Yes.
Is it the government's job to run to the rescue of every fool who goes to China, NK, Iran, Mexico, or any other shithole on this earth? No.
Is it the government's job to protect people on sovereign US soil, yes?

If common sense makes you sick, barf now.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mic said:


> Sorry this makes you sick, but it isn't our government's job to go bailing out every dumbass who decides to leave this country and go to shithole places when it's stupid.
> Do I feel bad that this happened to somebody who is probably a very good man? Yes.
> Should you be free to leave this country and travel to these dangerous places? Yes.
> Is it the government's job to run to the rescue of every fool who goes to China, NK, Iran, Mexico, or any other shithole on this earth? No.
> ...


We have an agency just for that, the state department.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a vet unless things have changed quite a bit since I was in there are a lot of folks in uniform chomping at the bit to shower something other than love and kisses on the Punk from Pyongyang. Let em loose!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I'm a vet unless things have changed quite a bit since I was in there are a lot of folks in uniform chomping at the bit to shower something other than love and kisses on the Punk from Pyongyang. Let em loose!


Get over there and kick some ass. I'll watch from here. Last time it didn't turn out so good.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When congress tries to run the military it never turns out well. I say just tell the generals to win and then pay the bills.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Congress is supposed to run the military. The president is commander in chief but like any other commander does not get to choose the mission.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, congress controls the military but not the fighting. Once we go to war the battlefield is best left in the hands of the "dogs of war" who know what they are doing. When congress decides the actions to be taken and when they will be taken the military is no longer able to fight.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Congress declares war and the commander in chief carries it out. 

Now as for NK taking a US citizen..... there are actually MANY taken each year from S Korea, russia and China. We have I think a dozen US citizens being held right now, this poor man is.one of them. 

I have to agree with others on here, you know the risks... in the mid east you can be kidnapped and decapitated, in africa you can be shot and killed by rebels. If you go to the coast of somalia in a cargo ship there is a possibility you will be held for ransom. Is it right? No. I just think people need to understand the risks. 

Now what can thw USA do? Demand their release, mass troops on the border, pjr pressure on their allies and commit to more stringent sanctions.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

roy said:


> Get over there and kick some ass. I'll watch from here. Last time it didn't turn out so good.


During our last Iraq adventure I tried to reenlist. I thought once I got past my age I was home free, to my surprise my asthma disqualifies me from further military service.


----------

